# HELP!! MY analog channels BOLTed!



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

A dedicated TiVo user for fifteen years, and my entire life is now in shambles. 

Lightning hit my home, and fried half the appliances in my house including the TiVo Premiere. So since I am getting a 4K tv as a replacement for the fried 1080, I bought the Bolt (Roamio does not work in my area). Unfortunately, the Bolt only acknowledges the HD channels. The only way to view my analog channels (half of my cable subscription service), is to change inputs from HDMI to TV and watch the "missing" channels that way. While that is an okay workaround, I never realized how much recording I do from these channels. Since I have no TiVo functionality when doing this, I am pulling my hair out. 

Do I cave and end my TiVo service by returning the Bolt and acquire the cable company's DVR? IS there no workaround to get the analog channels recognized by the Bolt?

I realize this sounds horribly pathetic, but I am severely handicapped and homebound so TV and Internet are my connection to the outside world. My life has been fine for the last two years (since I was injured), but this upheaval is a bit too much. I need seamless integration. HELP!!!


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey there thirtysixe!

Have you checked your channel lists on TiVo Bolt? During initial setup it is possible to set this wrong.

See this link for the _*-TiVo Bolt Viewers Guide- *_http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/BOLT_VG_31AUG2015.pdf

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Section #2 - Page 19

*CHOOSING CHANNELS FOR THE GUIDE*
You can use the Guide Options screen to choose which channels to display in the guide. All Display all channels available from your service provider, even channels you dont receive.

My Channels Display only the channels that are checked in the Channel List
(recommended).

Favorites Display only the channels you rated as your favorites in the Channel List. See channel list for more information on the Channels List.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Section #5 - Page 51

*CHANNEL & APP SETTINGS*

From the TiVo Central screen, select Settings & Messages, then Channel & App Settings. CHANNEL LIST The channel list is the list of channels provided by your TV programming source. The TiVo BOLT uses this list to determine which channels to display in the guide and which channels are available for searching and recording shows.

If your channel list is incorrect, you can change your channel lineup. From the Channel List, press ENTER to repeat Guided Setup.

*CUSTOMIZING YOUR CHANNEL LIST*

The Channel List screen displays the complete list of channels available in your channel lineup. A check mark appears next to each channel that will appear in the program guide and in search results. (You may see the group of checked channels referred to as My Channels in the TiVo menus.) Press SELECT to remove the check mark next to channels you want to hide. For example, you may uncheck the channels to which you dont subscribe.

Favorite Channels Select channels that you watch frequently. Include only a few channels in this list, so that you can quickly see whats coming up on them using the Favorite Channels filter in the guide. To indicate your favorite channels, highlight each and press THUMBS UP. Press THUMBS DOWN to remove a channel from your favorites.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Section #5 - Page 69

*I CANT GO TO ONE OF MY CHANNELS.*

 Review your channel list to make sure all the channels you
subscribe to are marked with a check. Compare the channel
list to the list of channels in your cable plan. See channel list
for more information about your channel list.

------------------------------------------------------------
Hopefully this is the problem.

Cheers!


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Another thing you mentioned is you are able to plug in the HDMI direct to the TV and view channels?

Question: Do you have or use a Tuning Adapter (Box)? 
Question: When you connect to the T.V. are you able to get HD signals also?

It's just I assume your TV can't have a built in Cable Card - so it could receive some channels based off of your ISP cable provider's policies and if they are all digital. (You did mention analog though). So I'm just a bit confused on how your signal setup is delivered from your ISP. (whoever that is). And seeking clarification.

Just some further questions if the channel list thing doesn't work.

Adieu. :up:

_A Tuning Adapter is an external box that connects to a CableCARD equipped retail device, such as a TiVo HD DVR. It enables the device to view switched digital video channels._


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

No, the TiVo Bolt does not tune analog channels. However, most cable companies have moved to all-digital or at least provide digital equivalents for SD channels (digital SD channels). Perhaps you have a small regional cable company? I don't know of any major cable company not providing digital SD these days.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Good call rainwater,

It probably is a small regional provider. I'm so used to non tech people around me locally I help referring incorrectly to analog when talking about SD channels. lol I just default mentally to myself that they are in fact digital.

But perhaps he is true analog - not enough info to work with, so asked for clarification. 

:up:


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

@ thirtysixe
Where are you located (Zip Code) and who is your Cable provider

Are you interested in a new in-box Premiere without service? I have two sitting in storage. No Charge - We'd just need to work out shipping.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

thirtysixe said:


> A dedicated TiVo user for fifteen years, and my entire life is now in shambles.
> 
> Lightning hit my home, and fried half the appliances in my house including the TiVo Premiere. So since I am getting a 4K tv as a replacement for the fried 1080, I bought the Bolt (Roamio does not work in my area). Unfortunately, the Bolt only acknowledges the HD channels. The only way to view my analog channels (half of my cable subscription service), is to change inputs from HDMI to TV and watch the "missing" channels that way. While that is an okay workaround, I never realized how much recording I do from these channels. Since I have no TiVo functionality when doing this, I am pulling my hair out.
> 
> ...


why doesn't the roamio work in the area?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Roamio's do not have Analog tuners either.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> @ thirtysixe Where are you located (Zip Code) and who is your Cable provider Are you interested in a new in-box Premiere without service? I have two sitting in storage. No Charge - We'd just need to work out shipping.


You sir, are simply amazing!!!  :up: You seriously brought a tear to my eye!

I'm wondering if maybe he's in a community that has their own MDU cable system setup. Did you need a cablecard in your premiere thirtysixe?

I agree, please provide your zip and cable MSO's name and also check other channel numbers in your digital lineup for digital SD equivalents of the analog ones you lost by upgrading to a Bolt. I wouldn't be surprised if you find them again, just using different channel numbers.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> why doesn't the roamio work in the area?





CoxInPHX said:


> Roamio's do not have Analog tuners either.


It may be because like I mentioned above, he's in a private MDU community that only offers analog cable, or possibly in one of the areas of Comcast that were affected by the buffer/record error on Roamios, but have since been fixed.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

P.S. - I just reread his post saying he may have to get the cable cos DVR, so that probably rules out a local MDU community system.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

HarperVision said:


> You sir, are simply amazing!!!  :up: You seriously brought a tear to my eye!


Seriously! What a awesome gesture. Salute you CoxInPHX.

And since I'm in PHX too, do you happen to have a recently used S1 you don't want? No shipping! 

I kid just wanted to give kudos.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

OmeneX said:


> And since I'm in PHX too, do you happen to have a recently used S1 you don't want? No shipping!


Sorry, no S1  The Premiere was my first TiVo.

I purchased 3 Premieres in 2011 when someone had them on sale for $50, I only used 2 of them, and later I bought a factory refurbished one from Woot for $50 and never used that one either.

I tend to collect electronics and PC parts and never get rid of any of them. I really need to stop myself.

PS. I do have a Whirlpool Washer and Dryer set in great condition, rare Almond color, sitting in my garage that I need to get rid of Free just pick them up.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just buy a used Premiere if you really need the analog channels.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just buy a used Premiere if you really need the analog channels.


CoxInPHX already graciously offered him a free one.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> CoxInPHX already graciously offered him a free one.


That would work too if he is okay with paying monthly. If it were me I'd probably want to buy a used one with lifetime service.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That would work too if he is okay with paying monthly. If it were me I'd probably want to buy a used one with lifetime service.


But a 2-tuner Premiere only, correct? (per this page, the 2-tuner Premiere model was the last to support analog channels)

See: eBay

I'd definitely recommend the OP post their zip code and cable provider info, as previously suggested, to perhaps let the TCF folk help investigate if there's an alternative that will allow the OP to update their technology.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That would work too if he is okay with paying monthly. If it were me I'd probably want to buy a used one with lifetime service.


You didn't specify that it have Lifetime in your original post. 



krkaufman said:


> But a 2-tuner Premiere only, correct? (per this page, the 2-tuner Premiere model was the last to support analog channels)
> 
> See: eBay
> 
> I'd definitely recommend the OP post their zip code and cable provider info, as previously suggested, to perhaps let the TCF folk help investigate if there's an alternative that will allow the OP to update their technology.


Yes, it has to be a two tuner Premiere to support analog channels.


----------



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

Y'all are so sweet! I feel like I just had twelve gentlemen come to my rescue. One note though...I am a she not a he. Read my screen name out loud, LOL. &#128540;

For the record, gentlemen, I am familiar enough with TiVo to know how to ensure I have the correct channel list, but thank you for the suggestion. I did double check though. I also have lifetime service on the Bolt and the Series 1 (my original TiVo) in the bedroom. And yes, I know it will cease to function soon. Finally, I do not know why Roamio does not work in my area. &#128521; 
I hope y'all understand that I am not going to give you my zip code. I am intelligent enough to know that some of you more clever fellas can figure out my general area by checking one of two things, but let's not get specific. Anyway, moving on, my service is not a small provider, but rather Comcast. I live in a rural area where I have Comcast cable and internet but Comcast does not offer their phone service here. So rural, but civilization isn't that far away. 

Comcast is not yet all digital...at least not in our area. Surprisingly, the analog channels include all of the local broadcast networks from the major market closest to me which I pay extra for...sad but true. I live in a border town (two miles to the state line by boat) but I prefer news from my state and not the state next door. It also includes CNN, Fox News, TBS, TNT, USA...and about 50 other channels. For clarification, I can receive these channels through my TV, but not through my TiVo. I just change the input from HDMI to TV no sweat. It's just that I cannot record the analog channels. Again, I know this sounds sad, but since I am homebound TV and Internet keep me from losing my mind. I apologize for the hyperbole. I just do not handle changes well. 

And a HUGE thank you to the gentleman who offered the free Premiere. That was a stand up offer, sweetheart. I can afford to buy another TiVo, and may even get the jacked up larger hard drive version from weakknees. At any rate, please offer it to someone who does need your generosity. Really, you are quite the gentleman. 

So I spoke with my cable guy, and he said the Comcast DVR is crap. I should get a Premiere so I can go back to the setup I had before the storm. The new TV hasn't been delivered yet (swell 65" Samsung), so I am using the bedroom TV in the interim. He also stated that Comcast is 'supposed' to go all digital in February...won't hold my breath as that has been promised for a year...but when it does the channels will all be HD and the Bolt will have all channels then. 

Thank you all for coming to my rescue. I am positively flattered. I may even have to hang out around here just for the company. Thanks again, thirtysixe. &#128537;


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Nice to meet you....*Ma'am*! 

It does indeed sound like a 2 tuner premiere is your best bet, at least for now, but I would ask your comcast technician friend if they offer cablecards (which they are supposed to and required to according to the FCC) and whether they have digital simulcast of the analog channels you're looking for. I would think they would. We do here in my area that is Time Warner that also still has analog channels, but I can use a Bolt no problem because we have digital simulcast of the analog channels.


----------



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you, sweetheart. Nice to meet you as well. 

I apologize for not answering that question in my earlier reply. Yes, we have a cable card, but no, they do not simulcast the analog channels hence my problem. Thanks again. &#128521;


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

thirtysixe said:


> Thank you, sweetheart. Nice to meet you as well.
> 
> I apologize for not answering that question in my earlier reply. Yes, we have a cable card, but no, they do not simulcast the analog channels hence my problem. Thanks again. 😉


Why do you need to record analogs? Why not just use the HD channels? You must not be in an actual Comcast area (maybe Comcast purchased your local company) as they have been simulcasting SD channels in digital for years. Have you checked the full list of channels to see if they aren't rebroadcasting the analogs on higher numbers in digital SD?


----------



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

No, the analog channels that are missing are not offered in HD higher up the channel list. I receive the HD versions of the big four higher up the channel list, but they are from the neighboring state. Otherwise, it would not be an issue. And no, Comcast is not all digital...at least not in my area. Again...rural...out in the country on a lake. We have a local Comcast office, but we do receive our signals from a city two hours away, and even it is a tertiary market. The major market closest to us is also two hours away, but since we are a border town we get service from the smaller market. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Welp....Premiere 2 tuner it is then!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

YMMV, but given that TiVo is soon to introduce a new BOLT model, were I in your shoes (and I'm not), I'd be tempted to return the BOLT and go with a replacement 2-tuner Premiere, at least until more is known regarding the new BOLT model. Moot, of course, if you're already beyond your return window for the BOLT.

p.s. Even if Roamios worked in your area (and I can't fathom why they'd be any different than a BOLT; i.e. I think someone's misinforming you), it sounds like you'd still want to go the BOLT route, for the 4K feature.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> YMMV, but given that TiVo is soon to introduce a new BOLT model, were I in your shoes (and I'm not), I'd be tempted to return the BOLT and go with a replacement 2-tuner Premiere, at least until more is known regarding the new BOLT model. Moot, of course, if you're already beyond your return window for the BOLT.
> 
> p.s. Even if Roamios worked in your area (and I can't fathom why they'd be any different than a BOLT; i.e. I think someone's misinforming you), it sounds like you'd still want to go the BOLT route, for the 4K feature.


Best advice yet! :up:


----------



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

Awwww, Kaufman! Now I may have to return it! LOL...have only had the Bolt for four days...so I could return get the premiere and wait until the new Bolt is out. If they are already planning a newer model, they must have rushed this one out for the holiday season? I did have the presence of mind to save every piece of packaging right down to the individual twist ties...just in case. NOW, I have some thinking to do. And y'all had just made me sooooo happy with the 'go back to the premiere for now' advice. &#128580;

What's a girl to do?? LOL &#128540; Seriously though, just love y'all to bits and pieces. Ahhh, I miss the days of chat rooms, LOL! Y'all are my kind of peeps! Funny, intelligent, kind...

I will sleep on it and get back to y'all on my decision. &#128518;


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

thirtysixe said:


> And y'all had just made me sooooo happy with the 'go back to the premiere for now' advice. 😆


Where do you plan to get a new Premiere?
1) A used one with Lifetime already off Ebay?

My offer is still good, I would even upgrade it to a 2TB HDD for just the cost of the harddrive about $90., the downside here is you would need to purchase TiVo service.

Did you ever inquire with TiVo about the cost to transfer the Lifetime of your old Premiere to a new one? Perhaps TiVo still has a few factory refurbished Premieres they would be willing to do a transfer on.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thirtysixe said:


> And y'all had just made me sooooo happy with the 'go back to the premiere for now' advice. 🙄


That's still the best advice, right?

I think at least temporarily resetting back to a 2-tuner Premiere would be worthwhile, as you need a Premiere, now, to record your analog channels. I just think you may want to hold off on the 4K BOLT purchase until you see what's revealed in September.

As for the Premiere, whether you go with a monthly sub or lifetime on that Premiere is a decision you'd have to make, but as others have suggested, you might be able to coax TiVo into a discounted service fee based on your history/situation, be it monthly or lifetime. Alternatively, if another TCFer has a monthly TiVo available for sale or exchange, you might check if that TCFer is able to get a deal on lifetime service before the TiVo is transferred over to you, if lifetime is your goal.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Your super welcome thirtysixe. For the record I knew you were a girl - but umm - I was trying to not blow your cover! 

Haha, jk.

Anyways glad your getting your TiVo issue sorted out, and thanks for the kudos to us all. It's very much appreciated. I'm the new guy here - and I've been trying to contribute - but lots of these guys have been doing this for ages. Check out their post counts! They deserve lots of thanks over all -- and rare is the day when they get one. A *thanks*.

So I'll jump in too with you and say - awesome job to all of you excellent and helpful forum members and I'm happy to be here to. You guys are super dooper. 



thirtysixe said:


> And a HUGE thank you to the gentleman who offered the free Premiere. That was a stand up offer, _sweetheart_.


Hehe, I sense a new title CoxInPHX? "The Sweetheart" eh, eh? :up:


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Now that I think on it, I'm inclined to think you should take CoxInPHX up on his (he's a dude, right?  ) offer for the free premiere and just put month to month service on it for now, until the new Bolt comes out in Sep. as Kaufman suggests, or maybe wait until CES in January to see what they announce then, since Ira hinted at something there too.

Why pay for Lifetime/All-In only to turn around and upgrade a short time later? Unless your cable co doesn't actually go all digital or you get a smokin' deal on lifetime for $99 or something and could sell it.


----------



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

Fortunately, I don't have to have the latest gadget as evidenced by the fact my first TiVo is nearly eleven years old and still in use...through next month anyway. I wouldn't even be bargain shopping for new appliances if it were not for the lightning hit. 

My love for TiVo is evidenced by the fact that this was the very first item I replaced. Haven't had a refrigerator for 18 days! I am holding out for Labor Day weekend sales. Ha ha!

I am completely okay if a new Bolt comes out in the next year. But I have decided to go with the general consensus and purchase a Premiere to hold me over until Comcast gets with the program. TiVo did offer me a nice deal, but I could get one from weakknees also with a larger HD. If I were single and Cox didn't have any issues with a bum leg (but otherwise I'm kinda cute), I might just hop on a plane to Phoenix. &#128521;

SO...I shall continue my online research to prepare to splurge next weekend. &#128540;


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

thirtysixe said:


> No, the analog channels that are missing are not offered in HD higher up the channel list. I receive the HD versions of the big four higher up the channel list, but they are from the neighboring state. Otherwise, it would not be an issue. And no, Comcast is not all digital...at least not in my area. Again...rural...out in the country on a lake. We have a local Comcast office, but we do receive our signals from a city two hours away, and even it is a tertiary market. The major market closest to us is also two hours away, but since we are a border town we get service from the smaller market. Thank you for the suggestion though.


Can you set up an antenna to pull in the stations 2 hours away? A yagi pointed in the right direction should pick those up. If not then a quad antenna possibly? I pick up a low power station 80 miles away and I'm running DB8s (4 of them) in the attic though only one of the DB8s is pointed at the lower power station. Though setting up an antenna might be a hassle if you don't have a tower already installed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thirtysixe said:


> Fortunately, I don't have to have the latest gadget as evidenced by the fact my first TiVo is nearly eleven years old and still in use...through next month anyway.


Oh, right, the Series 1...



thirtysixe said:


> I also have lifetime service on the Bolt and the *Series 1* (my original TiVo)


Just wanted to make sure you were aware that TiVo is offering special credits & discounts to Series 1 owners.

See these related threads:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542602
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542601​


----------



## thirtysixe (Aug 21, 2016)

Kaufman, yes, they explained all the available deals when I called to order the Bolt. They even offered me a great deal on another Premiere with lifetime service. The series one will cease to function the end of next month which explains the great deal. I have decided to take up TiVo on their offer for another Premiere (again, God bless CoxinPhx for being such a stand up guy). 

To the fella that suggested the antennas, I can receive the channels now just not through the TiVo or in HD so no recordability. And Tivo and Comcast agree that adding an antenna will not help. Thank you, sweet, sweet man for the suggestion. MY apologies if I am addressing you incorrectly. You 'sound' like a gentleman to me. 

Harper, thank you for backing up those with the best advice. You, sir, are a prince. 

T6E &#128538;


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Awe.....I'm blushing!


----------

